# March hive check



## pen (May 17, 2013)

Notice the six or so bright orange empty cells center right. Is that multiple eggs in them?


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)




----------



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great pictures, nice looking bees. Congrats.


----------



## Blessed Farms (Jun 12, 2012)

The bright orange cells in the last couple of pictures just look like pollen stores to me. The close-up of the white one almost looks like dead larvae that hasn't been removed. Not sure why it would be in the area of all that honey though. Could be some type of white pollen. 

Great pictures by the way!


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking good Pentail!


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

DO they have brood


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)

Starting to see a little bit


----------

